# Spark 2 or Maschine Mikro mk3 ?



## Trancer (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello,

I would like to acquire a Spark 2 with either Beat step pro or Launch control xl, these are two solutions to control Spark 2, since it is more possible to get the Spark Le controller or Maschine Mikro mk3, which seems to be a good compromise in place possibly from Spark 2.

I hesitate between the two.

Regarding my musical style (techno / trance), I suppose both can do it, since it is based on kits and samples, which both models also accept for download.

My question is the following :

Which of the two:

The most reliable, efficient, stable, easy to use, the most ergonomic, therefore, the most suitable as a whole.

Thank you in advance for your answers and opinions.


----------



## Artemi (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello!

I had a spark 2 le controller but I didn't enjoy the pads, I also had a beatstep pro but also returned it.
I was not a fan of pads of either one of these devices, although I heard lots of praise of BS pro for example.
spark le also has some double triggering issue that was preventing the finger drumming experience

spark 2 software hasn't updated in years as far as I know but it got some nice drum library, but I suggest to check arturia forums for pros and cons.

The alternatives are Ableton with the launchpads and Maschine with the maschine controllers.
The workflow is clip based and I don't know what you'll like best, but there are cheap option like Akai APC Mini which includes ableton live license and tons of sounds.

I think it's also worth to check the maschine Mk3, the extra screens are really worth it, because you can add plugins, edit notes, browse for sounds, mess with the automation.
So definitely check that out also.


----------



## Trancer (Mar 4, 2021)

Thank you for your answer.

I have Ableton Live 11 Suite and plan to take Push 2.

The reason why I did not want to invest in the Maschine mk3, but earlier, in a lighter version and still usable.

Hence Spark 2 or Maschine Mikro mk3.

In addition, with Maschine Mikro mk3 there is Massive and Monark included.

That's why I'm thinking of buying Maschine Mikro mk3 of course, but that's a plus.


----------



## Artemi (Mar 4, 2021)

Trancer said:


> Hence Spark 2 or Maschine Mikro mk3.
> 
> In addition, with Maschine Mikro mk3 there is Massive and Monark included.
> 
> That's why I'm thinking of buying Maschine Mikro mk3 of course, but that's a plus.



Are you sure about massive? as far as I know they aren't included, but maybe I'm wrong.
So if you are comfortable using ableton and you have suite maybe launchpad will do, I'm not sure why massive and spark library are so important to you, since synth wise most of producers use serum-omni


----------



## Trancer (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback.

Here is the NI offer for Maschine Mikro mk3









MASCHINE MIKRO


Voici MASCHINE MIKRO, ton partenaire compact pour le beatmaking. Génère des rythmes, joue des mélodies et construis des morceaux — le tout de façon rapide, pratique et ludique.




www.native-instruments.com





It was just for creating beats. Massive being just a bonus, if purchasing Maschine mikro mk3.

Yes indeed, Omnisphere 2 and Serum, a must.


----------

